# Vape Recycling station at Vape King Northcliff



## SlinX (16/11/15)

Hey all! 

So in an effort to off set the massive environmental problems of producing, selling and using Electronic cigarettes we at Vape King Northcliff have decided to implement a "vape recycling station". 

From now on you can bring the following items to our store for safe and responsible recycling: 
- Paper/packaging
- Plastic 
- Glass
- Batteries
- Old and broken electronics 

We hope this sets the ground work for more retail vape outlets to follow suit! For anyone wishing to begin recycling at home or at work, it very simple! We use a company called Ecomonkey, they have some great and very affordable packages for both work and home recycling, give them a look, you'll be surprised at just how easy it is! 

The change starts with each of us. Do not wait for the world to change... change it yourself. Be sustainable and be responsible.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## shaunnadan (16/11/15)

this is great !

i usually dump my old batteries and stuff at the electronics recycle tankers outside makro.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

